# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Beach at end of runway

## alachick

Is crossing on the beach from one side of the runway to the other still prohibited?

----------


## cassidain

only if you mind being blasted with the water cannon

----------


## Dennis

> only if you mind being blasted with the water cannon



As a bidet enthusiast, don’t threaten me with a good time!

----------


## alachick

Is someone manning said water cannon full time?

----------


## Eve

No

----------


## Jeanette

Isn't there still a fence?

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

I was just walking there, a fence and a warning sign are present. You can't walk across the beach at the end of the runway.

----------


## Wip

we spent the day on St. Jean yesterday and witnessed peeps crossing from Ilets Hotel to Pearl all day long. No one from the airport intervened.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> we spent the day on St. Jean yesterday and witnessed peeps crossing from Ilets Hotel to Pearl all day long. No one from the airport intervened.



How did they get around the fence?

----------


## Eve

It is just pipes and ropes now.  Climb between the ropes

----------


## Wip

what eve said.

----------


## alachick

Thanks Wip and Eve. Thinking of staying at the Islets and that would make a big difference.

----------


## Jeanette

You need to make sure there's enough beach to walk from Les Ilets to the other side of the airport. You may need to swim a bit.  :cool:

----------


## alachick

> You need to make sure there's enough beach to walk from Les Ilets to the other side of the airport. You may need to swim a bit.



That will ruin my plans. Do you think Zion will let me in with a wet swimsuit on?

----------


## Dennis

> That will ruin my plans. Do you think Zion will let me in with a wet swimsuit on?



Andy would.

----------


## JEK

> Andy would.



Andy would have provided a dry change of clothes.

----------


## Eve

You don’t need to swim.  We are back to Les Ilets in May

----------


## alachick

May is in my plans. I guess I had better reserve now because after this thread, tickets may be hard to get.

----------


## cassidain

from 3 years ago in Le Journal:

*Trop dintrusions en bout de piste 
**
Deux incursions volontaires de piétons ces dernières semaines sur la piste datterrissage, et encore trop de bateaux qui ne respectent pas la réglementation dans la baie de Saint-Jean. Si ces incidents deviennent trop nombreux, la DGAC (Direction générale de laviation civile) pourrait demander à laéroport de prendre des mesures : fermer laccès entre les deux parties de plage de Saint-Jean, embaucher des vigiles à temps complet, voire réduire lespace en bout de piste ce qui conduirait les compagnies à limiter davantage le poids de leurs avions. Pour rappel, dans toute la baie de Saint-Jean, le tirant dair des navires doit être limité à 10 mètres ; et il est bien sûr interdit de sancrer dans lalignement de la piste.*

----------


## JEK

Too many intrusions at the end of the track


Two voluntary pedestrian raids in recent weeks on the airstrip, and still too many boats that do not comply with the regulations in Saint-Jean Bay. If these incidents become too numerous, the DGAC (Directorate General of Civil Aviation) could ask the airport to take measures: close access between the two parts of the beach of Saint John, hire full-time security guards, or even reduce the end of the runway space, which would lead companies to further limit the weight of their aircraft. As a reminder, throughout the Bay of Saint-Jean, the draft of ships must be limited to 10 meters; and it is of course forbidden to anchor in the alignment of the runway.

----------


## alachick

Draft of 10 meters is over 30 feet. I'm not a sailor but that seems to be a big boat.

----------


## KevinS

The translation is misleading on the draft point.  The restriction is "tirant d'air", air draft.  They're talking about height above the waterline, not depth below the waterline.  On a sailboat, that would be to the top of whatever instruments might be at the top of the mast, a height limit of just under 33 feet.  

That's not necessarily a big boat. For example, the Beneteau Figaro 3, the two-handed sailboat used in the Transat race, has an air draft of about 15m, and an overall length of about 11m (about 9.5m at the waterline).

----------

